# 9yo Red Persian looking for a loving home



## MoultonChapelCatShelter

Hi!

We have had for a month,a gorgeous 9 year old Red Persian lady called Gingerbread.










She was with a 99 year old lady until she came to us.The lady may now have passed away.
Her daughter brought her to us and she has clearly been loved.

I ,have tried her here at my home.She loved my Persian boy.She tried to bully another female cat I have though,who is a Maine Coon lady.
T
he thing is,she has lived with the lady for 9 years,earlier in life with 3 other Persians.So it is difficult to say how things would pan out in a new home.

To play safe of course,having her as an only pet would be perfect.She hates dogs and is extremely frightened by them.She can live as an indoor cat,though having been allowed out she will sit by the door asking to go out.

Being a cat groomer ,posting on behalf of Monica,proprietor of Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter,I saw to her coat and shaved her back as it wasn't in the best of condition.

We are near Spalding in Lincolnshire and have many cats looking for homes,some quite young,at the moment.

We like at least a £25 donation. Thanks

Please call Monica on 01406 380520 if you are interested.


----------



## carly87

Do you still have contact with the daughter? Do you know the pedigree name of this Persian or who bred her? If not, can you get it? I can help you trace the breeder. Most good breeders will have their cats back in situations like this, so that rescues have a free space for another needy soul.


----------



## Cazzer

What a lovely girl. Hope she finds a new home soon or can go back to the breeder. Perhaps try some breed clubs as well as they normally have people looking for ped pets.


----------



## Gillywilly

How is she with other cats, just joined as I saw this post and am not too far away and know Spalding a little as used to go to,Ingleside Cat shelter in Quadring, not sure of its still,there now.
She is beautiful,.

I have 5 rescue Persians , three males and two females .

Thanks .


----------



## lorilu

What's wrong with her coat? And her eyes? Poor kitty.


----------



## MoultonChapelCatShelter

Please read my post fully.

I had to shave her ,she doesn't like it .So,she had her mats on her back removed,yet didn't look like she would have if I'd managed to hold her very steadily.It was better than having her put under sedation in my view.

Her eyes .I cleaned them every day.In the photo it isn't the best representation of her eyes,as she looked as if she was looking to one side.
They are in perfect condition,and only has a bit of crusty eye poo like any Persian during each day.

She is OK with male cats,just not female like I said in the post.No dogs!
If you want to speak to Monica please call her......on 01406 380520.
They have mentioned a shelter in Quadring in the past to me,I'm sure of it yes.

Thanks for your replies!

Steve


----------



## Gillywilly

She wants a lion cut and her eyes all cleaning and sorting out ,to start her coat from scratch .
Maybe she hasn't been able to groom her for months, but eyes need doing at least twice a day .


----------



## lorilu

Do you think her coat is all mats? It looks more like an attempt has been made to cut the mats out? If she is full of mats I do implore the OP to have her shaved by a professional right away. Mats hurt a cat something terrible.

Oh...I just reread the original post. Guess I missed the last bit. I would not call that a cat who has "obviously been well loved". She doesn't look like she's been cared for at all.

OP if you are a cat groomer, surely you know you need to do a better job than that to help her with the mats. It's good of you to help her but..looks like she needs a bit more TLC.

I hope someone can give her what she needs soon.


----------



## Gillywilly

I would take her to my vets to have the lion cut as I had to with one of mine when I first rescued him, he could barely walk there were so many ,he hadn't been groomed for about two years !
He is just coming up to 16 now and never had to be shaved since. 
Mine are groomed every other day, eyes cleared at least twice except poor Cody who has to,have his done about 4-5 times a day.


----------



## carly87

Steve, you haven't answered my questions re the original breeder.


----------



## Gillywilly

Will ring tomorrow regarding her .
I do,have two females though .


----------



## moggiemum

awww bless she has just had her 99 yr old owner die  i hope she finds a forever home soon xx


----------



## MoultonChapelCatShelter

Iam very busy and not here to answer questions on behalf of Monica or any of her cats.Iam merely doing this to support the shelter who have bent over backwards to support me when I was very ill by giving me a sense of purpose.

The shelter have a Facebook page,but an out of date website.
The shelter doesnt even own a computer.

As said,when Gingerbread was shaved by me,a qualified cat groomer!!! , I skimmed the clippers over the top ,I wasn't aiming for the base as I combed these out by hand as these were tufts not matts.This did the job of removing the mats which were growing out and on the surface by then.She is now growing her coat out and is matt free.She did not need another car journey,sedation and another different environment.She was living here with me when it was done,and I made sure the coat was addressed forthwith.
She had to go back to the Shelter,as my girl cat and her didn't get along,as said.

Her eyes are absolutely fine.They're wiped out once a day and she's as healthy as my Persian who wants for nothing!

No breeders will be having her whatsoever.If there is any paperwork associated with breeders or pedigrees when they come to the shelter,which there wasn't ,it gets binned.The cats from Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter are to be rehomed to forever loving homes,to people who have experience owning that particular breed,or someone Monica feels is suitable.This Rescue wants nothing to do with Breeding circles whatsoever.

She is a happy girl at the moment,and shall go to the vets for a full health check,as with all of the cats there.

I shalln't be answering any more questions on behalf of Monica as its taking Monica's job away from her and treading on her toes.

As said in the OP,if you are interested in Gingerbread,and other cats currently with us,please call Monica on 01406 380520

Many Thanks

Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz

No breeders will be having her whatsoever.If there is any paperwork associated with breeders or pedigrees when they come to the shelter,which there wasn't ,it gets binned.The cats from Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter are to be rehomed to forever loving homes,to people who have experience owning that particular breed,or someone Monica feels is suitable.This Rescue wants nothing to do with Breeding circles whatsoever.

Im sorry but I do find your above statement a little sad.

You seem to tarnish all breeders with the same brush and we are not all the same.

What is to say the breeder doesn't know their cat that they bred ended up in rescue, they thought they homed to a good home.

For me if this was my home bred cat that ended in rescue I would want to know and would be straight there to collect it.

I strongly feel if any pedigree cats are in rescue who does have paperwork with them that the breeder is at least informed, they may even be able to help or have the cat back.

I hope Gingerbread finds a perfect loving home who will maintain the grooming required.


----------



## carly87

Quite frankly, I find this post very insulting, and more than a little rude. If you're not prepared to answer questions, then perhaps Monica should have been the one to initially post about the cat. You're not painting her shelter in a good light.

Do you think that breeders don't try to rehome to forever loving homes? Because i certainly do, as do most of the other breeders I'd class as friends. I feel that your post paints us in a light that is not only less than flattering, but completely inaccurate.

Lastly, why on earth do you want nothing to do with breeders? If the breeder could take back their cat, then that frees up a space in rescue for another needy soul, or does Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter not feel that's a good enough reason? I mean, an unethical breeder isn't going to want a matty, 9 year old Persian back who they're going to struggle to rehome, so if you contact them and they say no, the cat isn't at any risk. however, the breeder who loves and cares for their cats will want her back in a heartbeat. Why? Because she raised her from a tiny dot, sat up with her on nights when she was unwell, fed her if she didn't get enough from mum, and chose her home for her when the time comes... Just as I would hope Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter would do. So by giving her back to the breeder, you rescue two cats, not one; the Persian and the new one that fills her space.

So, when painted in that light, why would Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter not wish to associate with breeding circles? Is this a personal issue which is now getting in the way of you doint what is right for the cat? Sounds like it.


----------



## MollyMilo

catcoonz said:


> No breeders will be having her whatsoever.If there is any paperwork associated with breeders or pedigrees when they come to the shelter,which there wasn't ,it gets binned.The cats from Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter are to be rehomed to forever loving homes,to people who have experience owning that particular breed,or someone Monica feels is suitable.This Rescue wants nothing to do with Breeding circles whatsoever.
> 
> Im sorry but I do find your above statement a little sad.
> 
> You seem to tarnish all breeders with the same brush and we are not all the same.
> 
> What is to say the breeder doesn't know their cat that they bred ended up in rescue, they thought they homed to a good home.
> 
> For me if this was my home bred cat that ended in rescue I would want to know and would be straight there to collect it.
> 
> I strongly feel if any pedigree cats are in rescue who does have paperwork with them that the breeder is at least informed, they may even be able to help or have the cat back.
> 
> I hope Gingerbread finds a perfect loving home who will maintain the grooming required.


I'm intrigued about this "wants nothing to do with breeding circles " part of the post. Do the majority of rescues feel this way? How many peds actually have papers but they are tossed away? Our very own Spooks? I'd love to know his breeding circle for instance.


----------



## catcoonz

Most rescue's try their best to trace the breeder of any pedigree cats, I am shocked by the attitude of the OP if im honest.

If we cant get pedigree papers we do ask if they had paperwork, if yes, we ask if the owner could remember any names on the pedigree then email breed clubs to spread the word, we do hope to find the breeder but sometimes we cant.

Gracie the bsh who was rehomed to treaclesmum, I had her pedigree, I contacted the breeder but sadly she couldn't take her back, but she gave permission for her to be rehomed, I showed proof of her new home and when she was spayed forwarded a photo to the breeder.

I do not agree with rescue's ignoring paperwork or for not trying to find the breeder.


----------



## Gillywilly

I have spoken to Monica and have offered to give her a home ( the cat , not Monica !) 
She hasn't been vaccinated apparently , so she is gong to get her vaccinated and when she has had her first one she will be coming to me as soon as possible.
The cat sounds a little angel really and she will be well loved and cared for here and properly groomed . If her coat is too bad still , will,take her to my vets and get her done properly and start from scratch .
Hope she will get on with my others as they are all pretty laid back Persians.


----------



## Cazzer

That is wonderful news for Gingerbread . Look forward to hearing more about her as she settles in!


----------



## Gillywilly

Will keep you updated and will take pictures as soon as she arrives and then again after she has been here a while .
Its a cats paradise here anyway. They have the run of the house and go wherever they want, sleep with me of they like, there are numerous cat beds and scratching posts all over the house in every room .
They go to the vets immediately they are ill no matter what time it is .
Winston was there at 2.30 am Boxing Day morning and back again at 10 am . Then again a few weeks ago at 9pm .
They are well fed, loved and cared for and all groomed properly .
Just hope there isn't too much hissing and spitting .


----------



## catcoonz

Good news for Gingerbread.


----------



## Cats cats cats

carly87 said:


> Quite frankly, I find this post very insulting, and more than a little rude. If you're not prepared to answer questions, then perhaps Monica should have been the one to initially post about the cat. You're not painting her shelter in a good light.
> 
> Do you think that breeders don't try to rehome to forever loving homes? Because i certainly do, as do most of the other breeders I'd class as friends. I feel that your post paints us in a light that is not only less than flattering, but completely inaccurate.
> 
> Lastly, why on earth do you want nothing to do with breeders? If the breeder could take back their cat, then that frees up a space in rescue for another needy soul, or does Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter not feel that's a good enough reason? I mean, an unethical breeder isn't going to want a matty, 9 year old Persian back who they're going to struggle to rehome, so if you contact them and they say no, the cat isn't at any risk. however, the breeder who loves and cares for their cats will want her back in a heartbeat. Why? Because she raised her from a tiny dot, sat up with her on nights when she was unwell, fed her if she didn't get enough from mum, and chose her home for her when the time comes... Just as I would hope Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter would do. So by giving her back to the breeder, you rescue two cats, not one; the Persian and the new one that fills her space.
> 
> So, when painted in that light, why would Moulton Chapel Cat Shelter not wish to associate with breeding circles? Is this a personal issue which is now getting in the way of you doint what is right for the cat? Sounds like it.


Well said !! I am horrified to read that if something happened to me, and my boys ended up in rescue, that they would not be returned to their breeder  she would be absolutely devastated for them to end up in rescue and be rehomed to someone not of her choosing . I'm so saddened but this post , saddened and surprised


----------



## Cats cats cats

MoultonChapelCatShelter said:


> Please read my post fully.
> 
> I had to shave her ,she doesn't like it .So,she had her mats on her back removed,yet didn't look like she would have if I'd managed to hold her very steadily.It was better than having her put under sedation in my view.
> 
> Her eyes .I cleaned them every day.In the photo it isn't the best representation of her eyes,as she looked as if she was looking to one side.
> They are in perfect condition,and only has a bit of crusty eye poo like any Persian during each day.
> 
> *She is OK with male cats,just not female like I said in the post.No dogs!*
> If you want to speak to Monica please call her......on 01406 380520.
> They have mentioned a shelter in Quadring in the past to me,I'm sure of it yes.
> 
> Thanks for your replies!
> 
> Steve





Gillywilly said:


> I have spoken to Monica and have offered to give her a home ( the cat , not Monica !)
> She hasn't been vaccinated apparently , so she is gong to get her vaccinated and when she has had her first one she will be coming to me as soon as possible.
> The cat sounds a little angel really and she will be well loved and cared for here and properly groomed . If her coat is too bad still , will,take her to my vets and get her done properly and start from scratch .
> Hope she will get on with my others as they are all pretty laid back Persians.


This is great news  but the OP said gingerbread cannot be homed with girls


----------



## Gillywilly

Spoke to Monica and she said it was just the Maine coon she didn't get on with ,?

I have a 9 yr old girl that would let anything in the house and loves everybody and an old girl of 16 that just likes to be on her own.
The other three are boys , one 16 yr old and two that are almost 3.
Will just have to do introductions slowly and carefully and see how it goes .
I also have a very large back garden all fenced off so they can't get out .

This Guy Steve is bringing her to me next Friday as she has been for her first vaccination and check up and she needs a tooth out , which she is having done on Tuesday .
She also said Steve's house is quite small .
Mines not massive ,but I have a big kitchen /diner, large living room and conservatory and two large bedrooms as well as loo and bathroom.
Should be room for them all to have their own space. 
There are around 30 cat beds and scratching posts scattered round the house as well and ones you can climb right to,the top on as well .
I am home nearly every day , well I do have to go out for shopping and to see my brother once or twice a week ( he is seriously ill) . Apart from that I am home , don't go out at night and when the weather is nice the back door is open for them to,come and go in the garden as they please . Cats are all inside if its cold and in for the night around 7-8pm, later in summer and the light nights.
There is a field at the back ,so they can see birds, pheasants and rabbits , but they can't get out anywhere .
She also hasn't got many teeth so after having another out she will be almost toothless , poor baby .


----------



## Gillywilly

Not keen on the name Gingerbread, trying to think of some thing that's sounds similar , only come up with Ginny so far.
When I got Winston ,he was called Wispa and I couldn't think of anything similar only Winston and then found out he loved Catnip cigars, so well suited !


----------



## moggiemum

i like the name Gina-baby , your home sounds fantastic as do you and i so hope so loves being part of your family  best wishes


----------



## Gillywilly

Thank you.
I live for my cats as don't really have much family and luckily I have fab neighbours nearby and one who,used to,help,out Cats Protection a few years back.
Calmed me down a couple of times when Winston has been poorly. Also,cleaned up some blood for,me when he vomited blood and had to rush him to,the vets .,ulcer caused by him being on Asprin ! 
He has heart probs and his kidneys aren't that good, also has arthritis in his legs , he is almost 16 and a red and white Persian I rescued when he was 4 .
He is on 5 tablets a day and Aviproplus, but takes it all like a good boy


----------



## moggiemum

Winston you sound like a right trooper i hope you like your new friend ....erm ,,,,Gina-babe .....awwwwwwww
you must be very excited to meet her


----------



## Gillywilly

Poor boy would if he could see !
He has always liked the ladies !!! All the cats have fell in love with him as well , males and females.
He was a bugger in his time, if I didn't let him out the front gate he just used to,jump over it, so,used to open it so he didn't hurt himself.
He wandered off in the field a couple of times before I got it all,fenced and I was up till 2am one night looking for him . Had tripped and fallen on some barbed wire,,was filthy dirty from walking round the field , the grass was up to my waist , it was boiling hot and I was in tears as couldn't see him anywhere.
Went round the front and looked in neighbours gardens again with a torch and he was in the shadows of a garden two doors away in the shade and asleep !
I had no tea as was so worried and then had to feed him and have a bath .
He has turned my hair grey ,but I know he has had a wonderful life and I worship him .. He also didn't like black cats and used to beat them up,if he saw one !!

He also has a treat every Saturday, prawns ,but only Marks and Spencer's ones ! If its winter he has fish, only cod loin though !!!


----------



## Gillywilly

Here is a picture of Winston., with Pandora.


----------



## moggiemum

awwww they are beautiful and best of friends by the looks of it


----------



## Gillywilly

Yes, she loves him and he loves her .
This one is of Cody , he is only 3 in August.
Can't seem to put more than one picture on at a time.
And they look upside down ?!


----------



## moggiemum

cody is lovely but yes very upsidedown lol, if you just repeat the steps as for one you can add five pics but if they are too big then maybe not , or upload to photobucket first then copy and paste image location using the suare floppy disc icon in reply box


----------



## Gillywilly

Not sure if these will post


----------



## Gillywilly

All coming upside down for some reason !


----------



## moggiemum

Gillywilly said:


> All coming upside down for some reason !


are you uploading from phone ?if so then just remember to hold phone the other way when taking pics you want to upload , if doing it from computer then you can turn them round in the veiwer first and save changes before uploading ,

i almost missed your cleverly hidden cat there


----------



## Gillywilly

I am uploading from an ipad just choosing existing pictures that were he right way up and show that way on my ipad .
Will take some more and upload from my computer when I get time .
That was Cody on his new scratching post I got on Amazon lightning deals a couple of weeks ago. Well impressed as it was half price at £27 delivered, now gone up to,£54 ! 
I also got another good one for £20 delivered and another £20 one last week from zoo plus with their cat litter order .
They have been very spoilt again !


----------



## carly87

GW, for the sake of the breeder, when this girl comes to you, could you at least ask what cattery prefix she's from? I'd be willing to help you trace the breeder, not to take the cat back, but just so that she knows her cat is in a new loving home. As a breeder, I'd be devastated if one of mine went into rescue and I didn't know where they ended up.


----------



## Gillywilly

Will let you know when I get her.
She is having her tooth out tomorrow, so I rang Monica and ask if she could be shaved properly whilst under sedation, that would save me having to take her to my vet later and her being sedated twice.
I told her I would pay for it , but I would like to start her coat off properly from scratch and I have a little coat if she will wear it , if not will keep,the heating on for her .
Thanks


----------



## RubyFelicity

Gillywilly said:


> Not sure if these will post


I had to look twice, Good camouflage.


----------



## Gillywilly

Well, not heard a thing since I spoke to Monica on Monday evening !
This Steve was supposed to be bringing her to me and ringing me to let me know if it will be Thursday or Friday.
Well, it's now Thursday evening and not heard a word.
Will have to ring Monica again tomorrow to see what's going on .
Very odd !

She was having a tooth out on Tuesday and I ask for her to be shaved at the same time so she didn't have to be sedated twice.
No idea whether this has been done, if she is ok or what !


----------



## catcoonz

That's really not fair on you, it doesn't take 2 minutes to update you on the outcome of the vet appointment.

I hope you do get to rehome her. xx


----------



## Gillywilly

I even did all the garden yesterday and got her room ready so I could spend time getting to know her .
Could hardly stand up straight last night ! 

Hope she is ok .


----------



## moggiemum

hopefully no news is good news , fingers crossed she will be with you soon x


----------



## catcoonz

Hope you have heard something today hun.


----------



## Gillywilly

Steve rang and his sat Nav isn't working, so has to buy one .
He says he will bring her the beginning of next week now.
Was hoping she would be here at the week end, but not now.
Hopefully it will be Monday or Wednesday he said .
Bit disappointed , but nothing I can do really .


----------



## catcoonz

Ok, I hope that's not an excuse as to be honest most people have maps but will give the benefit of the doubt and hope all goes well next week for you.


----------



## carly87

Wouldn't he let you pick her up?

Have been thinking about this girl all day today.


----------



## Gillywilly

Thanks.
I could go and pick her up ,but its around a three to three and a half hour round trip and I can't leave Winston that long with all his medication he has to have and I worry he may take ill if I am not there . It's usually been at night the last twice , so always on alert ! 
I only ever go out a couple of hours once a week and my neighbour sits with him as I worry about him with all his ailments .
My neighbour is busy all this week with hospital appointments and she will look after Winston a couple of hours one day when I have to go shopping and visit my brother .
Sometimes she just gets my shopping for me as well and I nip and see my brother once a week for a couple of hours as he is in a bad way and is now in a nursing home .

Steve apparently is from down South originally and isn't too familiar with up this way . I did say you can have a sat Nav map on your phone and use that , but he is getting one off eBay he says and rather wait and use that .


----------



## catcoonz

Have you heard how the vet visit went.


----------



## Gillywilly

Yes, went ok had one tooth out I think and she told me he had shaved her .
She is sending all paperwork about what she has had done at the vet and she has also had her first vaccination. 
Can't wait now to see her.
Steve said she is a typical red and hates being groomed!
Monica told me she groomed her gently whilst she was in the pen and she purred and enjoyed it !?


----------



## catcoonz

Glad all went well, bet you are so excited.

Cant comment on the red not liking grooming as I have never had one but have had a rescue cat who was a nightmare to begin with, so I just done a few minutes every few hours with a very soft baby brush, in time she will enjoy it. xx


----------



## Gillywilly

Well Winston was just one big knot when I got him , he is red and white. I got him shaved completely and then got him used to a soft baby brush very gently and by the time his coat had grown he loved being groomed .
I think its how gentle you are and how you groom .
Apparently , Steve grooms all the coats the wrong way first ?!
I never do that , just the right way and gently ,but first sign of a knot appearing and it's gently combed out immediately.


----------



## MoultonChapelCatShelter

Right,so this is how people speak about us on a forum when we're not here to defend ourselves is it??

OK Gilly WILLY,you can pay for a pet transportation company to bring Gill to you or call Monica.We have now fallen out after 12 years friendship because of this back stabbing on here.You have had Monica's number,and failed to answer her hourly calls this morning,answering instantly when I rang.

I really wanted to avoid using bitchy sites like these can be,and clearly are in this thread,to find the Shelter's cats homes.

Breeders having cats back after 9 years? All they're interested in is money in our experience,and we followed the instructions given to us by her previous carers.

This is bang out of order.
I try and help a Shelter in my own limited free time,free of charge,and lose Monica as a friend as she's taken this out of context and its backfired on me.Also Gingerbread won't travel with me now but a stranger.
In no way am I bringing her,as I can not find it in myself to speak to you directly,being an elderly lady,and maintain my calm.I didn't join in with animal rescue to become so insensed.I feel as annoyed as an angry animal activist in a demonstration now!

You two can deal with this yourselves.There are plenty of quality,insured,and far safer ways of bringing Gingerbread to you.This is for the best anyway.They'll have a sat nav!

Thanks for hiding behind your computers,very big of you,you know who you are.For those who were supportive in this thread,it has not gone unnoticed.

I bid you all happiness with your furry buddies and the best of health

Thankyou
Steve


----------



## Gillywilly

What the hell is going on ! 
I have not said anything to warrant this !
I am a night person , I unplug my phone every night and plug it back in when I get up !
I had just plugged my phone in as I got up this morning ,walked downstairs and it rang and it was you.
I did tell you today it's no use ringing me till after. 1pm ! 
May not to be what others do , but I do not get up till around midday to 1 pm and often don't go to bed till around 4 am - 5 am.
I have several ill health problems where I don't sleep well .

It is nothing to do with me if you have fallen out with Monica !

I spoke to you this afternoon and you seemed perfectly ok with me and said you would bring her to me Monday or Wednesday .
I only offered a iPhone as a solution to use as a sat Nav as you said your sat Nav is broken.

So what is your problem now with me all of a sudden!?
Why aren't you bringing the cat to me ?
So you are now refusing to bring her when you know I can't leave Winston long enough to travel both ways due to his ill health and medication times .

I just don't believe this !!


----------



## moggiemum

hi steve not sure if you are still on but i dont think anyone was bitching , just feeling a bit emotional and confused as there had been no contact for awhile  rescue work is very rewarding but also emotionally and physically demanding, 

i hope you can all come to a happy arrangement that is good for everyone as it would be a shame for Gingerbread , 

gillywilly i hope you ok too , maybe give steve a call or text in the morning when things are clearer , always better after a good nights sleep , its a wonderfull thing you want to giver this cat a loving home but it is bound to be a little stressful too and i think everyone is maybe a bit tired and emotional  best wishes x


----------



## spotty cats

Gillywilly said:


> Why aren't you bringing the cat to me ?
> So you are now refusing to bring her when you know I can't leave Winston long enough to travel both ways due to his ill health and medication times .


Perhaps just give Monica a ring and sort things out with her, there are couriers that can bring him to you if you can't go to him.


----------



## Gillywilly

No idea what has brought this on to be honest.
He spoke to me fine this afternoon and no idea what he has gone off on one for on what I have posted !
Odd again ! 
Will have to,sort something else out .
Why is it safer as he says for a courier to bring her ?
None of this makes any sense to me !


----------



## spotty cats

Gillywilly said:


> Why is it safer as he says for a courier to bring her ?
> None of this makes any sense to me !


No idea, unless his car is unreliable, he can't find a street directory or copy down google map directions so would get lost.

By reading the post, the cause of the upset (from breeders who I agree with ) has nothing to do with you at all. Nor does his lost friendship seem to have anything to do with you.
It's Monica who runs the rescue? If so I would just deal directly with her


----------



## carly87

As would I. It sounds like she's more approachable. I would also suggest that Monica maybe comes on to set the record straight about the shelter. i do understand Steve is posting personal views, but unfortunately, it's under the cat shelter's name, not his own. I'd hate for any people googling to come and find this, not read the whole thread, then decide against rehoming from the shelter because of the tone of the posts.

I really hope this can all be sorted out.


----------



## catcoonz

This really isn't going to help Gingerbread or other rescue cats in this shelter.

Not quite understanding how this all happened, all that was mentioned is if a pedigree cat came in with paperwork and the breeder was known it would only be right to contact them, doesn't mean the cat has to be given back to the breeder to sell on.

Please don't get upset GW, there are other ways with transport which pf has done many times and can help you, don't give up.

Do contact the rescue owner, to think I even have a sat nav I don't use and could donate to the poster who was doing transport, that would save them money from buying on off ebay. Guess that offer would be thrown back now.

GW, if you can contact the rescue owner today and come back and let us know either here or via pm what area's transport is needed we can help you.

To the person who has Gingerbread, you deal with all types of stress doing rescue work, its emotional and hard work, but to fall out of friendship after all those years does seem extreme to me, to help animals in need I am sure you will put your differences aside for the sake of Gingerbread and the other cats you help.


----------



## Cazzer

Really horrified to come on and read this post from Steve. Poor you Gill and poor Gingerbread, hope something can be sorted out for you both. I'd gladly offer my OH as a driver in a transport run (assuming Monica was ok with this), or come and sit with Winston if you'd allow that. Sadly I think I'm wrong part of country. I know what a tough time you are having and you really don't need this.


----------



## Pandorawarlord

sorry you were so upset last night GW but I did speak to Monica this morning for you and she will ring you later today. 
She does seem very concerned because she has had nothing but trouble since this person has taken to posting over the internet,I have told her how to reach this forum so maybe she will be on here later.
I really hope others on this forum can help you as I am too far away and really you are the best person to love & care for Gingerbread.


----------



## catcoonz

I do hope GingerBread and GW are together soon.

Would be lovely if Monica could find a way or time to come here, we all support rescue's and hope many of the rescue cats in this shelter can find homes through this rescue section, after all its the cats that suffer and nobody wants that to happen.


----------



## moggie14

Pandorawarlord said:


> she has had nothing but trouble since this person has taken to posting over the internet


By this I assume Steve. TBH I think his post was shocking especially when representing a rescue 
That attitude does not help the cats and for GW to offer a lovely home for Gingerbread so quickly too, she didn't deserve to be shouted at!
Fingers crossed he will get to GW very soon. No mention of where everyone is so perhaps if you could put on here the area that requires help with transport you may get some offers


----------



## catcoonz

Have you heard from Monica yet?


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi everyone,
Yes Monica rang me and says she has had a blazing row with Steve as most of what he has said isn't true ! 
If there is no other way to get Jinny Gingerbread to me , she will drive halfway and I will have to meet her .
She said it was easily seen on a map where I love , so no idea why he was saying he couldn't find it.
He has nothing to do with this shelter , he has done a couple of vet runs I think and not sure if or what else .
She is in Moulton chapel which is near Spalding in Lincolnshire and I live the other side of Lincolnshire , inbetween Newark and Lincoln.

Another odd thing is , she is now on Facebook along with three other cats and was put on around 5.30 pm tonight !?
Someone has said she thought the Persian had a home to go to and whoever put the pictures on ,said hopefully ! 
Well, as far as I was concerned she had a home almost a week ago waiting.

He is definitely Not a cat groomer , the vet even said she needed shaving all underneath and all he has done is hack of the top of her back with clippers by the looks of it .
Glad I ask for her to be shaved properly .
If he is a professional cat groomer , then I am Queen of England !


----------



## carly87

I hope Monica is going to think twice before boarding cats with him again in the future.


----------



## moggie14

Well I'm glad that Monica is aware of what is happening, at least she can now make an informed decision about who assists the rescue with her cats 
Unfortunately I'm much too far away to assist but sounds like you guys are near enough to sort something out transport wise.
I look forward to hearing about Gingerbread with you GW in the near future


----------



## Gillywilly

Well, I hope the cat isn't with him , as she is now on Facebook so I assume this Steve maybe trying to find another home !?

Don't really know what's happening after seeing that as I was on the phone to Monica at the time this was posted on Facebook .

Does anyone think they can help with transport if possible please.

The rescue apparently doesn't have a computer , so who has put her on Facebook ?


----------



## catcoonz

I wouldn't worry too much hun, the rescue owner is the one who decides who gets to rehome the rescue cats, even if this op was a foster home they have no say of where she goes.

If Monica has said Gingerbread is yours then i would take that as she is yours.

I am too far away from you but we have arranged a transport run before and will do again. xx


----------



## Pandorawarlord

Well stated catcoonz
Hope something can get sorted with Monica to get Gingerbread to GW asap,I am too far away to be of any help but GW you can call me at any time if you need to


----------



## flev

I'm in nottingham and could help with transport next weekend if you're not sorted before that.


----------



## Gillywilly

Thank you flev.
Hopefully she is meeting me with her on Tuesday .


----------



## Gillywilly

All being well, pick up is tomorrow at 2pm.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## moggie14

Ah great news! Good luck and can't wait to hear all about Gingerbread settling into his new home with you xx


----------



## catcoonz

Looking forward to updates.


----------



## Pandorawarlord

Great news, hope all goes well, I know Gingerbread will be spoilt rotten and well cared for


----------



## catcoonz

Hoping the beautiful Gingerbread is on her way to her new home.


----------



## carly87

Is she home yet?


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi,
Ginnie, is home and got back just after 3pm.
She is settled in her bedroom that's got two scratching posts, a single bed, two cat beds , a play tunnel a cat tent and several toys. Also litter tray, filtered water , Royal Canin biscuits and Felix wet food.
She is sound asleep on the scratching post at the moment right next to the radiator .
She has different colored eyes, one is darker than the other , I ask if she had a bleed but she has been recently vet checked , blood tested and vaccinated, so sure the vet would have picked up on that.
When she has her second vaccination ,will ask my vet to do,her blood pressure .
Coat hasn't got any knots , but is all different lengths .
Monica and her husband are very nice , glad Steve didn't bring her to,me , he seems to have anger issues judging from his posts !!!
Will post updates and some pictures soon.
Thought she would appreciate some peace tonight and a good sleep and warmth and food.


----------



## oliviarussian

Congratulations, glad to hear she is with you safe and well... Looking forward to hearing how she settles


----------



## Citrineblue

Ohhh yes keep us updated and photos please......


----------



## catcoonz

Fantastic news, would love photo's but only once she is settled.


----------



## RubyFelicity

Exciting times x


----------



## carly87

Really so, so glad that you finally got her, and glad to hear she's settling! Did you ask about her breeder?


----------



## Cazzer

Look forward to an update and pics!


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi everyone,
No info on breeder at all.
All I got was a copy paper of what teeth she has left which aren't many and her vaccination card with just her first injection on.
She also has a sore eye which I have bathed with Optrex and put some fucithelmic cream in .
She isn't keen on her wyes being cleaned , but she does purr a lot and loves a fuss.
Pauline from Thorneywood Persian rescue is coming over within a week to have a look at her and clip her coat all off properly, and also her nails could do with the tips coming off ,but she is a bit of a wriggler !
She has had parts clipped in various places so all her fur is different lengths , better it's clipped all off and started from scrap .
Don't think she will be very keen on being groomed otherwise, she needs gentle brushing to get her used to it again as possibly Steve was a bit rough with her and that's why she apparently screamed when he was grooming or clipping her , probably knocked her confidence.
Have been sat with her and she is very affectionate and pinched my soft comfy computer chair to sit on , even though there is a single bed in there with a fleece on it , a cat bed, a cat tent and a scratching post she can sit on .
She has a lovely view of the garden too .


----------



## lorilu

The chair probably smells the most like you, that's why she chose it. She's bonding with you already. She knows she is Forever Home. Congratulations to both of you. xx


----------



## carly87

That's a good point. Mine did this when settling into the new house, favouring the chairs over anywhere else. Sounds like she's really landed on her feet with you.


----------



## Gillywilly

Can't wait to introduce her , but needs to have her second injection first , but she is very happy in the room and never made a murmur . 
Pauline is coming to clip her properly next week as can feel some lumpy mats round her back end.
Will get photos soon .


----------



## Gillywilly

Well after giving Monica an update to let her know Ginnie is doing ok , I mentioned she isn't keen on being picked up and I guess she isn't a lap cat .
So ,she said, maybe her leg is hurting her a bit ! 
So i ask why, she said didn't Steve tell you she has a pin in that leg !!
No, stupid Steve didn't tell me that or anything else ! 
So , now I know she has a pin in her right leg as she was run over when she was a year old ! 
So pleased she is with me !!


----------



## Cazzer

Oh bless her poor little soul, she's had a hard time hasn't she. Still she's going to be pampered big time now. Lucky girl


----------



## Gillywilly

She had prawns tonight, only a few in case they upset her tummy.
Winston has them every Saturday , but only marks and Spencer's ones !


----------



## moggiemum

aww yummy , hope her leg dosent cause her too many problems , best wishes


----------



## catcoonz

Poor girl, well at least you know about her leg now, to be fair on the op, if that was the foster home then they are not obliged to give information, this is up to the rescue owner to ensure potential owners know.

However, the beautiful girl has a great loving home, with prawns, she is very lucky, I know you will adore her no matter what.


----------



## GingerJasper

Hi GW so glad that Gingerbread is safe with you now. It was me that commented on Moulton Chapel fb that I thought she already had a home to go to as I was concerned about what you had been promised and then saw her up for adoption.

I think this Steve person needs to give rescues a wide birth if he can't deal with cat slaves that are passionate about their pets.

It sounds like she is settling in well. My ginger likes being groomed and has even allowed me to gently hoover him. 

Hopefullu introductions will go well.


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi,
I think its his temper he can't deal with ! He obviously has anger issues as he said he couldn't keep,his temper if he brought her to me ! Idiot , I can give as good as I get , lol .
He is certainly not a professional cat groomer , I am sure when Pauline sees her she will laugh at him calling himself that ! 
Also I should have been told about the pin in her leg and if she was bit by a car , what other injuries did she have ?
I will ring her tomorrow and see if the original owners daughter has any information or what vet they used.

She is very good, slightly shy , but she hasn't been here a week yet.


----------



## catcoonz

By your post I take it you know who her previous home was?


----------



## Gillywilly

No, only that Steve took her from the rescue and then took her back to Monica at the rescue .
Will try and find out more tomorrow.
Hoping these pictures will post before I get her makeover on Tuesday !

I have no idea why all my pictures on my ipad post upside down !


----------



## moggiemum

beautiful girl


----------



## Gillywilly

Thanks, will take some more tomorrow with my camera and see if they post upside down as well !


----------



## Cats cats cats

moggiemum said:


> beautiful girl


Wow she is a stunner isn't she


----------



## catcoonz

wow she is beautiful.

Looks so much better in the eyes already since you have given her a lovely home.


----------



## Pandorawarlord

Wow she is beautiful, her eyes look much better, she even looks happier being with you.


----------



## Charity

So glad she's in her lovely new home at last, she looks gorgeous.


----------



## Gillywilly

Yes, her eyes are a lot better, done them with Optrex and then fucithelmic cream , they are fine now .
Will post pictures after her makeover tomorrow .


----------



## Gillywilly

Will post pictures of Ginnie or thinking of Foxy Roxy as she doesn't answer to any name you call her and she is very red !
Also has a bit of a redheads temper ! Language was pretty bad , but I am sure she has been hurt with grooming !!!!
Pauline has got out all her winter coat that was still there , shaved all,under her belly and back end and she has been combed through thoroughly, claws clipped , eyes cleaned and thoroughly inspected and also had flea stuff put on her as Pauline thought she saw one, so thought we had better do her .
She does look lovely now .

She did try and smack Pauline a couple of times , but Pauline just put her hand flat and said no and she stopped , I think its all out of fear.
When we had done , she just walked away and then sat down and had a good wash.
We let pandora in with her for a few mins and she spat and swore a bit but nothing much.
She is now resting after her makeover and having a bit of peace.

Unfortunately Winston wasn't well tonight , he was a bit sick but he lost control of his bowels at the same time , so,had a bit of cleaning up to do .mainly went on a cat bed that was only £10 off eBay , so that went in the bin and most went on my old jogging bottoms I had on ,so they went in the bin as well ! 
The rest wasn't much ,so all cleaned up, I had a bath and put pjs on. 
Winston seems fine now and have given him some Aviproplus.
He is almost 16 .
Could do with a week without dramas though .
If it's not my brother its one of the cats , mainly Winston due to all his health issues and Fifi isn't much better being around the same age .

No doubt it will be my brothers turn tomorrow as they have to,take him to,the hospital for a check up, god knows what he will say to them !


----------



## moggiemum

aww best wishes to both poorly cats , 

i like the name Ginnie not too far from what shes use too , foxy roxy could be her posh star name  my cats have lots of names 

cant wait to see the new look


----------



## Gillywilly

Ginnie b , after her make over.
Anyone see a difference ?:thumbsup:


----------



## lorilu

Oh WOW! She must feel so much better!!!! I'm so glad she is with you now!xx


----------



## moggiemum

aww she really looks lovely , beautiful colour , will she be darker though once her coat has grown back in ? very pretty girl indeed


----------



## Citrineblue

Gillywilly said:


> Ginnie b , after her make over.
> Anyone see a difference ?:thumbsup:


Gosh she looks absolutely stunning. Beautiful makeover. How is she settling in?


----------



## catcoonz

Wow, I had to look twice to make sure this was the same cat.

She looks so beautiful now. xx


----------



## Jansheff

She looks amazing. Pretty girl.


----------



## Gillywilly

She is settling in very well, loves her bedroom and is booked in for her second injection on Tuesday evening.
Then she can start being introduced to the others. Had a brush tonight to get her used to being done . As in most cats not keen on back end and belly ,but she isn't nasty , more scared.
She had a few prawns last Saturday , so I am sure we can make that a regular little treat now. Will give her them after I have groomed her .
She even showed her belly tonight on the computer chair and was snoring her head off 
Thanks for the support on here everyone , much appreciated .xx


----------



## Cats cats cats

She's &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Pauline has done a great job of her hair  did Pauline manage to groom her on her own or did you have to assist ?


----------



## Gillywilly

Mainly on her own, I just assisted by holding her tail and one back leg when she shaved her tummy .
Got lots of fur off her and she looks and feels so much better.
Left a message for Monica last night to see of she could get her previous vet records from when she was knocked down, but had no reply and nothing on answer machine when I got back from visiting my brother .
Thought I would get some shopping on the way back and when I got home , I realized all I glad bought for me was cereal and milk , but they had two bags of cat food and two new feeding mats !
The storage cupboard under my stairs is full of Felix cat food boxes, cat litter and two sacks of Royal canin !


----------



## Pandorawarlord

she looks brilliant, just shows how great a cat can look when its groomed and looked after properly


----------



## Gillywilly

Just a update of miss Ginnie B .
She is now free to roam the house , still a bit hissy and not keen on being groomed round the back end , but settling in pretty well for only 3 weeks.
It's not been an easy time to integrate her as when I took her for her second injection last Tuesday I had to take Fifi my tortie Persian again as her mouth was still not right even after steroid injections and I knew it was something serious.
I had to leave her to have a thorough check over on Wednesday morning and the vet rang me at 11am and. said he was sorry he couldn't help,her , she had tongue cancer and that why she hasn't really been able to eat and had lost weight.
It was cruel to keep her going, so I had to go to the vets to hold her and say goodbye to her . She was my tortie Persian at 16 years old and even though a cantankerous old madam , I still loved her and hoped she loved me back .
I miss her and had her for 6 years , but I could see how she had gone down hill . I think it was also a start to all this when she lost her eye a year ago with a bad ulcer that wouldn't clear.
I have to pick her ashes up,on Friday as she had an individual,cremation as all mine do.

Miss Ginnie actually came on my bed this morning and sat on me for a bit having cuddles, so not bad going for just 3 weeks today
She has also been in the garden for about 10 mins for the first time today and seemed to love it , rolling all over the path. .


----------



## Citrineblue

Gillywilly said:


> Just a update of miss Ginnie B .
> She is now free to roam the house , still a bit hissy and not keen on being groomed round the back end , but settling in pretty well for only 3 weeks.
> It's not been an easy time to integrate her as when I took her for her second injection last Tuesday I had to take Fifi my tortie Persian again as her mouth was still not right even after steroid injections and I knew it was something serious.
> I had to leave her to have a thorough check over on Wednesday morning and the vet rang me at 11am and. said he was sorry he couldn't help,her , she had tongue cancer and that why she hasn't really been able to eat and had lost weight.
> It was cruel to keep her going, so I had to go to the vets to hold her and say goodbye to her . She was my tortie Persian at 16 years old and even though a cantankerous old madam , I still loved her and hoped she loved me back .
> I miss her and had her for 6 years , but I could see how she had gone down hill . I think it was also a start to all this when she lost her eye a year ago with a bad ulcer that wouldn't clear.
> I have to pick her ashes up,on Friday as she had an individual,cremation as all mine do.
> 
> Miss Ginnie actually came on my bed this morning and sat on me for a bit having cuddles, so not bad going for just 3 weeks today
> She has also been in the garden for about 10 mins for the first time today and seemed to love it , rolling all over the path. .


Lovely to have the update, and it was lovely to hear how she had given you a little bit of comfort at this time.

So sorry to hear of the loss of your much loved Fifi, many hugs and wishes to you at this time.


----------



## carly87

Bless you. You sound like an amazing home for these needy fluffs. Really glad to hear she's settling.


----------



## Cats cats cats

I'm so sorry for your loss  R.I.P Fifi and hugs to you GillyWilly xxx


----------



## lorilu

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved Fifi. Sounds like she had an amazing life for her time with you, the precious girl.

Thanks for the update on GinnyB! Lucky girl!


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry about your beautiful Fifi but glad Miss Ginnie is coming along so well and giving you comfort.


----------



## Gillywilly

Thanks everyone.
Ginny isn't well !
She has been sick for a couple of days ,but not food, frothy white liquid ? Anyone have any ideas what it could be please? Was thinking it might be a hairball she can't get up ?
Anyway she is booked into the vets for tomorrow at 2.20pm .

Not changed her food or given her anything different to eat .


----------



## lorilu

Oh no! Gosh I hope it isn't anything serious, to have come so far...and then get sick, poor girly!

9 years old is a bit young for things like kidney failure...but I would definitely get blood work done, a senior panel and insist on thyroid (T-4 and free T-4) being done too.

All paws crossed for her.


----------



## Gillywilly

She has had a thyroid test done and everything was ok and bloods done before her dental.

I think she may have a furball she can't get up , or maybe an ulcer ?
Will see tomorrow as my vet is excellent . Should be as I see him most weeks now for one thing and another !

Just wish I could have a break from poorly cats and an ill brother!
Had to drive to see him yesterday and hardly had time to eat the last two days .


----------



## lorilu

Oh good! Less to worry about then! Yes lodged hairballs CAN cause vomiting with the hair not coming up...though usually they would vomit after eating...but nothing is written in stone of course. 

Is she pooping okay?

Keep us posted (I know you will I but still feel compelled to say it, haha)


----------



## Gillywilly

Well I noticed she didn't go yesterday and not today either ! 
I did wonder about that as she has been going once a day and now not for two days .
I am sure the vet will sort it tomorrow.

Got to pick up Fifis ashes as well,so glad my neighbour/ friend is coming with me as no doubt it will set me off again.


----------



## Charity

Sorry you're having such a tough time at the moment....never rains but it pours. Good luck for Ginny at the vets, hope it's just a blip.


----------



## Gillywilly

Ginny B has been to the vets, temperature normal ( not impressed with having that done!) but she was very good.
She has had an antibiotic injection to be on the safe side and a steroid injection and some liquid paraffin. She has that twice a day for the next three days, but already seems a bit better and not found any more frothy sick for a couple of hours now .
Fingers crossed now I don't have to take anyone else to the vet for a while.

Also picked up Fifis ashes


----------



## moggiemum

R.i,p fifi xxx


----------



## Cazzer

Sorry to hear about Fifi x x

hope Ginny is feeling better & Winston is doing ok x


----------



## Gillywilly

An update on Miss Ginny B !
Stopped hissing at the others , free run of house and garden and sleeps on the bed with me ...on top of me ! 
Very loving girl and so happy I have her with me.

Still don't like being groomed round her back end though ! 

Had a scare with Pandora a couple of weeks ago as she had a problem with her mouth and when I took her to the vet after looking and seeing a red lump , he thought the lump,was cancerous and sent it off .
Well, I cried that much I could barely see to drive home after picking her up , cried all night and felt so dreadful, she is 9 tomorrow !
Anyway, best news was the vet rang me and told me it wasn't cancerous at all, but she has stomatitis ! (Sp). Can be treated with steroids if its not too severe again . Have read up and got her some Lysine paste which should be here tomorrow.
She is fine and playing as usual , the only odd thing is she has gone off wet food and will,only eat biscuits at the moment !?


----------



## moggiemum

you must be so relieved it wasnt cancerous , and well done for spotting it too , 
i didn't know anything about the condition so i googled one of my favorite vets , this is a good easy to read article i hope it helps if you haven't already read it that is ....best wishes for her and lovely to hear how well GinnyB has setteled in


----------



## Gillywilly

Hi,
I have read a bit about it , but can you post the link if possible please. Like to read everything I can to help my cats as much as I can .
I know about the herpes virus as my Smartie RIP had it all his life and I know a good bit about caliche virus (sp) .
I think its something similar and flares up in the mouth .

Thank you


----------



## Paddypaws

Feline chronic lymphocytic plasmacytic gingivostomatitis


----------



## moggiemum

Gillywilly said:


> Hi,
> I have read a bit about it , but can you post the link if possible please. Like to read everything I can to help my cats as much as I can .
> I know about the herpes virus as my Smartie RIP had it all his life and I know a good bit about caliche virus (sp) .
> I think its something similar and flares up in the mouth .
> 
> Thank you


aww no so sorry i thought i put the link in  you but i will find it for you .

here you go , http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...06/dr-becker-discusses-feline-stomatitis.aspx


----------



## Cazzer

So glad it wasn't cancer for Pandora. Hope your furry family are all well and that your new addition is settling in well :wink5:


----------

